# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Calling TJ/Saginaw experts

## FreakinJeep

I resealed my steering box as part of my winter rebuild, and the kit I ordered had the wrong input shaft seal. Of course, I tried to re-use the old one, and of course, it now leaks. I ordered an input shaft seal, and it's still wrong. I ran to the parts store, and they have the same wrong seal when ordering for a 99 TJ.

Long story short, my input shaft seal has a smaller O.D. than the one that comes in the kit for a '99. The I.D. on the lips of the seal are the same. I'm assuming the previous owner must have changed out the steering box at some point. Hopefully someone has run into this before and can help me out.

I tried doing some of my own research, and it seems that '99 Cherokees and even Dodge pickups used the same input shaft with the bigger OD. I also checked the newer TJs and the entire gasket set was completely different altogether as if they used a wholly different steering gear.

Edit: if it means anything to anyone, my box has an oil seal and a second dust seal with a snap ring, and the kits they're trying to give me only have the single seal.

----------


## FreakinJeep

A little more guesswork finds that the YJs used that two piece input shaft seal and the boxes are a direct bolt on. Maybe that's what the P.O. did... Still not sure if the size is right but I guess I'm gonna find out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## NotThePainter

I don't know much about TJ boxes but if YJ boxes are a direct bolt on... then Dodge Durango boxes are a direct bolt on and much stronger. That's what Agnes has.

----------


## FreakinJeep

Looks like the mystery is solved. I guess my TJ has a YJ steering box. Parts store nearby had the seal kit in stock so I grabbed it. Seems to be the correct one this time. 

Paul - I considered the Durango box, it seems to be a nice swap. Larger bore for more steering power and stronger to boot.

The more I looked though, I realized that for about the price of a reman Durango steering gear, I could rebuild my box, drill, tap, and port it for hydro assist, and pick up a PSC hydraulic ram. I also modified my pump for extra flow (free) and got a PS cooler ($25) Granted none of this is a nice easy bolt-on, but I love doing things the hard way lately. Plus, HYDRO ASSIST. So I went that way instead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## mb523

Came here to suggest a brandy new PSC box, oversized, ported and set up with a matched pump and ram just to see you've resolved the problem! Great work, look forward to seeing the end result!

----------


## Rubicon

> Came here to suggest a brandy new PSC box, oversized, ported and set up with a matched pump and ram just to see you've resolved the problem! Great work, look forward to seeing the end result!


Got a PSC steering gear box in mine Mitch. A lot of money and does not seem to really do well on the road, but I am not even sure it was meant for the road. However it does do a good job off-road, as it does appear to be stronger and has not started leaking ...yet ;)

----------

